# Duck loads



## Buck1009 (Apr 10, 2013)

What is everyone's go to load for ducks


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

3 inch shells with 2 to 4 shot and it has to be under 1500 fps.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I like 2 3/4" 4 shot. Takes them down no problem. Plus they are much cheaper load by the case versus a 3".


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Federal blue box 1 1/4 oz #2 use them for everything also a Drake Killer choke
:sniper:


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

Winchester blindside 3in 3 shot


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2013)

blhunter3 said:


> 3 inch shells with 2 to 4 shot and it has to be under 1500 fps.


Just curious, why under 1500?


----------



## tilley (Jul 28, 2011)

kent fasteel 1550 fps 3's. Deadly!


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Whatever the store has in #4...


----------



## Redneckcgil29 (Aug 21, 2012)

Remington hypersonic 3" 2 shot good for ducks and geese


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wingmaster22 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > 3 inch shells with 2 to 4 shot and it has to be under 1500 fps.
> ...


My after market chokes say to not use anything over that. Plus I feel I miss less with slower shells.


----------



## Theduckguru (Sep 24, 2013)

2-3/4" 1-1/8 oz #2 shot, 1375-1400 fps.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Estate's 3" 2 shot,a few 3's once in awhile..........


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Federal premium 10ga number 3


----------



## KJH (Aug 23, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> Wingmaster22 said:
> 
> 
> > blhunter3 said:
> ...


I miss less too with slower shells. I've tried all the fast stuff and can't hit a thing. Give me slower stuff and I'm on it.


----------



## tbossart1356 (Oct 4, 2013)

On both the Res and NR opener I am currently burning up mismachted older shells before they become too old to safely use. So lot's of federal 2 3/4 inch stuff, winchesteer speed steel, nitro mags..just a compelte train wreck of stuff. But I have found on the openers, 2 3/4 anything is usually fine as the birds are very dumb and decoy real close. But when the northerns move down and we get serious, then I will be shooting 3 inch to 3 1/2 inch Hevi-meatal 2's and then into Hevi-duck or Hevi-goose, if the birds are more skiddish. Those rounds work very well out past 50 yrds in my experience. We shoot birds we used to never bother trying to in thepast due to this loads. They are really spendy though. Hevi-metal is reasonable, sort of, and it works far better than any plain steel I have shot.


----------

